# Mattress removmal



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Just wondering what does everyone charge for Mattress removal.. not talking about REO.. if you do removing of junk what do you charge.. I have an idiot in our area that is doing $10.. so tired of low ballers. :vs_whistle:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I always grin every time I see a new thread from Ezyday. You come up with the damndistchit! HaHa!

The only 2 mattress removals I've done lately were from my own house for replacement and they went up in flames. $0.00


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*$50 a cubic yard.*

same as everything else. Private REO P&P makes no difference.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*haha*

trying to figure out a set price. 1800 got junk makes a price when they are on spot.. i come up with questions to maybe help others also.. Im not talking reo.. if you do junk removal on the side.. what would you charge?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*safeguard*

lol..Tnks i dont do any reo.. but the guys on here "some" are knowable so i keep coming back to hear what people have to say and to give my feed back.. I apprentice the hell i have got threw the years


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> Just wondering what does everyone charge for Mattress removal.. not talking about REO.. if you do removing of junk what do you charge.. I have an idiot in our area that is doing $10.. so tired of low ballers.


Call the MN dumps. You usually get a good fee for furniture / mattesses. Get your base line.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> lol... I apprentice the hell i have got threw the years


Me too. :vs_smile:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Well, that's easy, do the math.*



ezdayman said:


> trying to figure out a set price. 1800 got junk makes a price when they are on spot.. i come up with questions to maybe help others also.. Im not talking reo.. if you do junk removal on the side.. what would you charge?


mattress sizes are no great mystery or secret hidden hidden knowledge, REO,P&P,Private it makes no difference, why would it? If you want a single price for all mattresses you would have to determine the average mattress, I would guess Full Size maybe Queen, and charge accordingly. So, your looking at a cubic yard for most, unless they are extra thick. 

I don't differentiate between junk, unless its heavy, or labor intensive or tires. a mattress is none of those. 

I like a mattress or two on a trash out, they top a load off nice, no need to tarp the load, unless it looks like rain.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Landfills charge us anywhere from nothing (rare) to $37.50 per, depending on the state/location.
It also depends on our crew; sometime we burn them and scrap the metal.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I could probably dump 50 mattresses for that.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

some dumps here charge 20.00 each for mattresses box springs plus weight others you can dump with regular garbage pricing would depend if their loading it or im loading it definetly nothing under 35.00 each and thats if im hauling other stuff already to dump. didnt say if we needed pics either:vs_whistle:


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> I always grin every time I see a new thread from Ezyday. You come up with the damndistchit! HaHa!
> 
> The only 2 mattress removals I've done lately were from my own house for replacement and they went up in flames. $0.00



Did you at least scrap the springs.


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Most dumps ban mattresses here, the one thats my 2nd home charges $45 per. I havent been charged yet, I am a excellent customer


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

In Florida they don't care what you dump......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We charge 50.00 per QY regardless 
If our tenants decide to leave furniture behind they get explanation of benefits with that same rate attached. I like when they complain that it's high and that city removes it cheaper. Well then may be next time they don't leave it behind or call city and arrange their pick up :vs_whistle:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mattress==Bedbug magnet. 

2 of our crew guys contaminated their vehicles (fortunately not their homes) with those disgusting creatures. 

I'd charge as much as I could


----------

